# painting dash



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

I was looking into painting some of my dash pieces in my car, and I was wondering if any one has done it themselves? if so what kind of paint?
or if it is better to just take it to some professional and have them do it.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/paint/

NPM is your friend.


----------



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

thanks


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Well, How much time do you have?*

I spent over 80 hours sanding and primmering all my peices, then I took them to a shop and had them color match to the car. The finish is like glass, well worth the time. You can find pics if you do a search for post from syndicate_bro


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

You just inspired me to do mine right... I never sanded mine, and there are some inperfections in it... my car is silver and the silver paint I have looks insanely good


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*No Imperfections!*

I sanded and primmerd each peice several times over the course of a couple weeks to get out the fake leather grain. Like I said smooth as glass.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I jusf finished taking apart a bunch of pieces in my interior to give to the shop thats doing my car---Me and my friend couldnt believe that the border of my AC vents didnt come off--I got so pissed--just about every other car Hondas to Toyotas have those pieces that come off BUT My Sentra doesnt----


Oh well I took off just about close to everything else I could....The shop said they would primer it all out and paint it withthe same color they were doing the outside....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I jusf finished taking apart a bunch of pieces in my interior to give to the shop thats doing my car---Me and my friend couldnt believe that the border of my AC vents didnt come off--I got so pissed--just about every other car Hondas to Toyotas have those pieces that come off BUT My Sentra doesnt----
> 
> 
> Oh well I took off just about close to everything else I could....The shop said they would primer it all out and paint it withthe same color they were doing the outside.... *


i'm interested to see how your car turns out...any idea when it will be done?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I wasn't thinking of having the colored dash look, but the metal pieces (brushed aluminum) look. What paints can I use for this? I do alot of modeling (not the naked kind, the litle plastic kit kind) and they have all sorts of 'metallizers'. Or should I just use a metal finish krylon.
The finish should be a la lincoln navigator, audi TT, or mazda '6'.
It would go nice with the e-bay aluminum guage bezel.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

If you do it right it can look alright... To paint your dash takes a lot of time and sanding... As for what type of paint to use... That is pretty much an experiment... People say all different kinds... The best thing to do is just drop a couple of bucks..
go to www.torasport.com and check oput there kits... They solid color piece kits as well as carbon fiber and aluminum


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SHawn Im gonna try and have sum pics of the job as its being done--Im dropping it off on Fri. And It should take baout a week to two to finish...


NYDYSON-- I was gonna do just wut U suggested but those kits are all just stickers with 3M tape--I want to have a better looking finsh than that.......UKNOW


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

The tora sport kits are not stickers.. It is pieces of molded acrylic with 3m on the back.. They are painted and finished perfect... I use to have a 240 and panited the pieces in that... I spend soooooooooo much time sanding and painting.. Then about a mounth later they started looking dull so i ended up taking them to a auto painter to have them color matched to the car.... It looks good when they are done right. What I say buy just buy them is this.. If you are not going to be dedicated to spending the time and effort to sand those pieces down and get a nice finish just buy the kit... If you try to half ass it it will show.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NJDYSON said:


> *The tora sport kits are not stickers.. It is pieces of molded acrylic with 3m on the back.. They are painted and finished perfect... I use to have a 240 and panited the pieces in that... I spend soooooooooo much time sanding and painting.. Then about a mounth later they started looking dull so i ended up taking them to a auto painter to have them color matched to the car.... It looks good when they are done right. What I say buy just buy them is this.. If you are not going to be dedicated to spending the time and effort to sand those pieces down and get a nice finish just buy the kit... If you try to half ass it it will show. *


hmmmmm molded acrylic huh--well I dunno BUT I just know my shop is sanding and priming all 22 of my pieces and I just hope it comes out nice and clean and ofcourse shiny..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*22?*

I know how hard white is to clean and maintain. 22=pillars, center console, shifter trim door trim, gauge trim,power window and cruise, stearing wheel cover. What else? Everything? Wow thats going to light up the night.... There is such a thing as over doing one color or fabric or anything. you really need to tie in the surroundings to accomodate a clean feal. Some alum look or C/f or black. Butt not all white......


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

This thread motivated me to paint my interior. My only word of advice is take your time and lots of coats of paint!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 22?*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *I know how hard white is to clean and maintain. 22=pillars, center console, shifter trim door trim, gauge trim,power window and cruise, stearing wheel cover. What else? Everything? Wow thats going to light up the night.... There is such a thing as over doing one color or fabric or anything. you really need to tie in the surroundings to accomodate a clean feal. Some alum look or C/f or black. Butt not all white...... *


Oh yeah I know all about overdoing just one color--My secondary color is going to be red to go with my engine....so I will be mixing it in some how in the interior...Maybe sum brushed alum. or carbon fiber

I also took out my top door pieces from the front and back as well as my middle piece where the seatbelt connects....I spread it out so there wouldnt be a bunch of new white in one area UKNOW....


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah, just dont over-do it. thats my opinion, then it might look tacky. I just did the two door handle inserts, the frame around my stereo, and the frame around my cruise control/dimmer/power mirror control. I'm satisfied with that for now, I might do a couple other peices later though, im not sure. but i when i did it, i sanded down each peice real good and washed it, then i used a few coats of primer and sanded between each coat, then used engine enamel paint then i used a "rim paint" clearcoat. It turned out really good, real glossy and smooth.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I got those pieces plus around the gauges and shift knob and the top piece of the door--I think its just enuff to make it all flow nicely


----------

